# Milan rischio contro ricorso della quinta classificata-



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 aprile, nella corsa ad un posto Champions c'è di mezzo anche la Uefa ed il procedimento aperto col Milan. Il club rossonero potrebbe anche essere squalificato dall'Europa. Lo scorso anno ci fu il riscorso al TAS che sistemò la questione. La Fiorentina, alla quale toccava il posto dei rossoneri, non fece nulla. Quest'anno, col posto Champions in ballo, la situazione potrebbe essere diversa con la quinta classificata che, per tutelare i propri diritti, potrebbe presentare un contro ricorso. E' lì si creerebbe una coda legale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 aprile, nella corsa ad un posto Champions c'è di mezzo anche la Uefa ed il procedimento aperto col Milan. Il club rossonero potrebbe anche essere squalificato dall'Europa. Lo scorso anno ci fu il riscorso al TAS che sistemò la questione. La Fiorentina, alla quale toccava il posto dei rossoneri, non fece nulla. Quest'anno, col posto Champions in ballo, la situazione potrebbe essere diversa con la quinta classificata che, per tutelare i propri diritti, potrebbe presentare un contro ricorso. E' lì si creerebbe una coda legale.



Sapere un assurdita senza precedenti, una cosa che proprio non esiste per ora. E poi dove si fermano? Il Liverpool puo andare contro il City per vincere il titole di campione EPL? Dai su...


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 aprile, nella corsa ad un posto Champions c'è di mezzo anche la Uefa ed il procedimento aperto col Milan. Il club rossonero potrebbe anche essere squalificato dall'Europa. Lo scorso anno ci fu il riscorso al TAS che sistemò la questione. La Fiorentina, alla quale toccava il posto dei rossoneri, non fece nulla. Quest'anno, col posto Champions in ballo, la situazione potrebbe essere diversa con la quinta classificata che, per tutelare i propri diritti, potrebbe presentare un contro ricorso. E' lì si creerebbe una coda legale.



.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 aprile, nella corsa ad un posto Champions c'è di mezzo anche la Uefa ed il procedimento aperto col Milan. Il club rossonero potrebbe anche essere squalificato dall'Europa. Lo scorso anno ci fu il riscorso al TAS che sistemò la questione. La Fiorentina, alla quale toccava il posto dei rossoneri, non fece nulla. Quest'anno, col posto Champions in ballo, la situazione potrebbe essere diversa con la quinta classificata che, per tutelare i propri diritti, potrebbe presentare un contro ricorso. E' lì si creerebbe una coda legale.



Penso non cambi nulla.
Deciderebbe il Tas.

Poi il calcio è una ruota che gira, chi fa qualcosa si può aspettare vendette future.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 aprile, nella corsa ad un posto Champions c'è di mezzo anche la Uefa ed il procedimento aperto col Milan. Il club rossonero potrebbe anche essere squalificato dall'Europa. Lo scorso anno ci fu il riscorso al TAS che sistemò la questione. La Fiorentina, alla quale toccava il posto dei rossoneri, non fece nulla. Quest'anno, col posto Champions in ballo, la situazione potrebbe essere diversa con la quinta classificata che, per tutelare i propri diritti, potrebbe presentare un contro ricorso. E' lì si creerebbe una coda legale.



È ripartito il circo per destabilizzare il nostro ambiente. E poi c'è ancora qualcuno che va in giro dicendo che ci stanno favorendo...


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 aprile, nella corsa ad un posto Champions c'è di mezzo anche la Uefa ed il procedimento aperto col Milan. Il club rossonero potrebbe anche essere squalificato dall'Europa. Lo scorso anno ci fu il riscorso al TAS che sistemò la questione. La Fiorentina, alla quale toccava il posto dei rossoneri, non fece nulla. Quest'anno, col posto Champions in ballo, la situazione potrebbe essere diversa con la quinta classificata che, per tutelare i propri diritti, potrebbe presentare un contro ricorso. E' lì si creerebbe una coda legale.



.


----------



## Casnop (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 aprile, nella corsa ad un posto Champions c'è di mezzo anche la Uefa ed il procedimento aperto col Milan. Il club rossonero potrebbe anche essere squalificato dall'Europa. Lo scorso anno ci fu il riscorso al TAS che sistemò la questione. La Fiorentina, alla quale toccava il posto dei rossoneri, non fece nulla. Quest'anno, col posto Champions in ballo, la situazione potrebbe essere diversa con la quinta classificata che, per tutelare i propri diritti, potrebbe presentare un contro ricorso. E' lì si creerebbe una coda legale.


L'ipotesi della squalifica appare alquanto remota, la sanzione attesa per il bilancio del 2017-2018, ovvero per la violazione della break even rule nel triennio 2014-2018, è la stessa comminata per la violazione della break even rule del triennio 2014-2017, cui parzialmente essa si sovrapporrebbe, sanzione, quest'ultima, attualmente sotto gravame presso il Tas-Cas di Losanna. La continenza dell'articolo con i fatti è dunque dubbia.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

up


----------



## AllanX (21 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 aprile, nella corsa ad un posto Champions c'è di mezzo anche la Uefa ed il procedimento aperto col Milan. Il club rossonero potrebbe anche essere squalificato dall'Europa. Lo scorso anno ci fu il riscorso al TAS che sistemò la questione. La Fiorentina, alla quale toccava il posto dei rossoneri, non fece nulla. Quest'anno, col posto Champions in ballo, la situazione potrebbe essere diversa con la quinta classificata che, per tutelare i propri diritti, potrebbe presentare un contro ricorso. E' lì si creerebbe una coda legale.



Ogni volta che ne sento parlare e mi ricordo che tutto questo sciacallaggio mediatico e non, nonché tutti i problemi relativi al fpf potevano essere evitati mi sale il nervoso. Se invece di fare i pirla con Mr Li il fondo elliott si fosse palesato fin da subito non avremmo questi problemi, dopotutto la UEFA ha predisposto il VA proprio a tale scopo, e le condizioni per ottenerlo, nonostante avessimo un presidente fantoccio non erano proibitive in modo assoluto, figurarsi con elliott come proprietario che nel peggiore dei casi quella fideiussione l'avrebbe trovata senza problemi. Ora i casi sono due: o sono degli incompetenti, o hanno voluto apertamente il fpf e le battaglie che fanno sono tutta una finta. Altre spiegazioni non ne vedo


----------



## Igniorante (21 Aprile 2019)

Tanto in Champions non ci andiamo, state tranquilli.
E sarebbe anche giusto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 aprile, nella corsa ad un posto Champions c'è di mezzo anche la Uefa ed il procedimento aperto col Milan. Il club rossonero potrebbe anche essere squalificato dall'Europa. Lo scorso anno ci fu il riscorso al TAS che sistemò la questione. La Fiorentina, alla quale toccava il posto dei rossoneri, non fece nulla. Quest'anno, col posto Champions in ballo, la situazione potrebbe essere diversa con la quinta classificata che, per tutelare i propri diritti, potrebbe presentare un contro ricorso. E' lì si creerebbe una coda legale.



Beh, Pallotta vive per quello. Aspetta solo il momento.


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Tanto in Champions non ci andiamo, state tranquilli.
> E sarebbe anche giusto.



Che facciamo schifo concordo con te.Ma siamo davanti a tutti e non abbiamo rubato nulla a nessuno.Per ora la meritiamo noi


----------



## danjr (21 Aprile 2019)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che ne sento parlare e mi ricordo che tutto questo sciacallaggio mediatico e non, nonché tutti i problemi relativi al fpf potevano essere evitati mi sale il nervoso. Se invece di fare i pirla con Mr Li il fondo elliott si fosse palesato fin da subito non avremmo questi problemi, dopotutto la UEFA ha predisposto il VA proprio a tale scopo, e le condizioni per ottenerlo, nonostante avessimo un presidente fantoccio non erano proibitive in modo assoluto, figurarsi con elliott come proprietario che nel peggiore dei casi quella fideiussione l'avrebbe trovata senza problemi. Ora i casi sono due: o sono degli incompetenti, o hanno voluto apertamente il fpf e le battaglie che fanno sono tutta una finta. Altre spiegazioni non ne vedo


ci facciamo controricorso da soli allora


----------



## AllanX (21 Aprile 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> ci facciamo controricorso da soli allora


 Di certo se lo meriterebbero


----------

